
Stephen Fry investigated by Irish police for alleged blasphemy - azuajef
https://www.theguardian.com/culture/2017/may/07/stephen-fry-investigated-by-irish-police-for-alleged-blasphemy
======
smoyer
Also see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14284939](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14284939)

